# Which Are You Top 3 Bourbons/Whiskeys???



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

At this time in your life, which are your TOP 3 Bourbons and/or Whiskeys, and which is your standard Go To? NOTE: *This is not about Scotch!*

My go to is:
Makers Mark

My Top 3 are:
Makers 46
Jameson 12yo
Knob Creek


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

as of now its

1: woodford reserve
2: tullamore dew 12 yr
3: jameson 12 yr

and of course my number 1 is my go to


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

I've been on the pipe and cigar side for a while, saw this and thought I could contribute.

In order:
1. Seagrams 7
2. Crown royal. (would be #1 if not for price)
3. Jim Beam

The Seagrams 7 is my go to.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

1. Elijah Craig 18 Yr Single Barrel
2. Knob Creek
3. Even Williams Single Barrel

Go to is probably Knob because it is always available.


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

1. Pappy Van Winkle 15 yr
2. Makers Mark 46
3. Bookers

My go to bourbon is Makers Mark 46.. That stuff is sweeeeet.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Here are mine.

1. Eagle Rare
2. Jack Daniels Single Barrel
3. (Open)

I drink so much of the other two, I've never really found a 3rd favorite.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Pappy Van Winkle 23 year old.
Pappy Van Winkle 20 year old.
Pappy van Winkle 15 year old.
Please note that these are special occasion and not consumed all the time.
Manly because they are so hard to get, the 23 year old is a little cost prohibitive at $200 a bottle. Those are my top 3 ones i would constantly pick over anything else.

These are my top 3 everyday no special occasion Bourbons.
Knob Creek
Booker's
Bakers :yo:


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I couldn't get amny bourbons up here for a long time - that's now starting to change.

1) Redbreast 12yr
2) Elmer T. Lee
3) Evan Williams Single Barrel


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Knob creek
Woodford Reserve
1792

This can really change in order at any time depending on the mood


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Starting to get in to Bourbons after enjoying single malt Scotch. Started with the Woodford Reserve. Just didn't agree with me. Almost spit it out. 
Way too sugary for me. 

Just bought a bottle of Maker's Mark last night. Now that's good stuff! :mrgreen:


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Cadillac said:


> Starting to get in to Bourbons after enjoying single malt Scotch. Started with the Woodford Reserve. Just didn't agree with me. Almost spit it out.
> Way too sugary for me.
> 
> Just bought a bottle of *Maker's Mark l*ast night. Now that's good stuff! :mrgreen:


MM is my go to, a terrific anytime bourbon, but when you can, if you like the MM, give the Makers 46 a try. It's a bit more expensive, but well worth the difference.


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

Markers 46 is my current favorite. Regular Makers is my go to. I have a bottle of Woodford Reserve and it's okay but I don't really care for it. I really want to try the Pappy Van Winkle line but haven't got to it yet.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I am drinking some PAPPY VAN WINKLE 23 year old right now.
Celebrating a big JETS win no better bourbon on the planet.
For such an occasion IMHO! J E T S jets jets jets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I am drinking some PAPPY VAN WINKLE 23 year old right now.
> Celebrating a big JETS win no better bourbon on the planet.
> For such an occasion IMHO! J E T S jets jets jets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*YES - Go Jets Go!!!*

Your right Tony, that Pappy 23 is as good as it gets!

However, for the cost and not a whole lots better, I'd rather buy two bottles of the 20yo for about the price of one 23yo. But that's just me!!!


----------



## bresdogsr (Jan 27, 2005)

Go to mixed: Buffalo Trace/Crown
Go to rocks or up: Eagle Rare

Top 3
Blantons
Eagle Rare
Evan Williams SB currently 1997


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

JohnnyFlake said:


> *YES - Go Jets Go!!!*
> 
> Your right Tony, that Pappy 23 is as good as it gets!
> 
> However, for the cost and not a whole lots better, I'd rather buy two bottles of the 20yo for about the price of one 23yo. But that's just me!!!


I agree fully the 20 yr old at $100 a bottle is a great buy. When money is tight like now with this crappy economy. I grab two 20 yr old for the price of a 23. Problem is they snatch the 20 yr up so fast at $100. Often the 23 yr old is all that is left. So i grab a bottle of the 23. To be honest not much difference between the two.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

My local shop has a bottle of the Pappy Van Winkle 20yr. I would love to try it, but not at that price. I'm too much of a Scotch Whisky drinker, and not so much on the bourbon. 

But, my favorite bourbons are:

Knob Creek
Wild Turkey 101
Jim Beam


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

1 - Gelnfiddich 12yr <- recent favorite
2 - JD
3 - Highland Park


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

HWiebe said:


> 1 - Gelnfiddich 12yr <- recent favorite
> 2 - JD
> 3 - Highland Park


Pssst! He said 'no scotches'.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

My bad. Funny how I skiped over the *bold-alize-adid* part. :banplease:


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Top three?

I will copy off of Tony and go -

Pappy 23
Pappy 20
Pappy 15

Go to bourbon this past year has been Blanton's, I enjoy the taste of it and was collecting all the pony tops to spell Blanton's.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Ehlonya (Mar 5, 2008)

1) Pappy Van Winkle 20 yr old
2) AH Hirsch 20 yr old
3) Blanton's Single Barrel


----------



## bodia (Sep 21, 2010)

1) Blantons
2) Willets Family Pot Still
3) Noah's Mill


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

1. Jamesons 12 yo

2 Eagle Rare

3. ...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Little thread jack i enjoyed 3 fingers of Pappy 20 yr old last night. With a Monte #2 great paring IMHO. Carry on gentleman!:humble:


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

1. Wild Turkey (101)
2. Jack Daniels single Barrel
3. Woodford Reserve


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

1. Buffalo Trace
2. Maker's Mark
3. <future will tell>

Want to make a point of trying Rip Van Winkle at least once this year. Want to see if it is everything it is said to be. I will also be on the lookout for Maker's 46 next time I am at the liquor store :mrgreen:.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Some people here don't know their whiskey from whisky....


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Just found another bottle of Pappy 20yo at my local shop this past week. 

I love that stuff but like Tony said it can be hard to find.

Best regards, tony


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

DoctaJ said:


> Want to make a point of trying Rip Van Winkle at least once this year. Want to see if it is everything it is said to be. I will also be on the lookout for Maker's 46 next time I am at the liquor store :mrgreen:.


The "Pappy" lives up to his name.. It's sippin' whiskey, so don't mix it with coke, just a little ice will take care of you.

That Makers 46 is a treat as well. It's stronger than the regular Makers, and it tastes smoother too!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

1: Moonshine
2: Jim Beam
3: Lord Calvert


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> 1: Moonshine
> 2: Jim Beam
> 3: Lord Calvert


I'm with you on your #1 if it's made right.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm going to go with what I can afford, as opposed to what I have tried and liked:

1. Woodford Reserve
2. Eagle Rare
3. Four Roses Small Batch

I started as an Irish Whiskey guy but have since graduated to Scotch and bourbon. I still enjoy Bushmills, Bushmills 10, Blackbush, Tyreconnell Single Malt, Michael Collins, and Clontarf (even Powers is decent in a pinch). But ultimately, I find them to be too thin so for the money, I'd rather spring for a decent bourbon. Probably one of the best values in bourbon is Elijah Craig 12 yr. Actually, that sounds pretty good right about now...might have to pick up some of that again here soon...


----------



## amsgpwarrior (Feb 11, 2011)

1. Woodford Reserve
2. Ballantines 18yr
3. Balcones Rumble Cask Strength (actually a type of brandy from Waco, TX)


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

amsgpwarrior said:


> 2. Ballantines 18yr


If that's actually the 17yr, I believe Jim Murray has nominated it "whisky of the year" in 2009 & 2010 editions of his Whisky Bible. Nice pick-up...


----------



## amsgpwarrior (Feb 11, 2011)

Frodo said:


> If that's actually the 17yr, I believe Jim Murray has nominated it "whisky of the year" in 2009 & 2010 editions of his Whisky Bible. Nice pick-up...


Naw, it's the 18yr Ballantines. Got it from Incheon Airport in Seoul, Korea. If you love whiskey then you will love this airport, they got everything whiskey.

They were serving the whiskey with dark chocolate, and after tasting it I had to have a bottle. Really good stuff! Around $115, i bought it for at their duty free.


----------



## bodia (Sep 21, 2010)

I picked up a bottle of Bernheim Original Wheat Whiskey over the weekend that I find to be really good. Anyone else have any thoughts on the Bernheim?


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

Bump 
1. Makers 46
2. Blantons
3. Makers


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bhxhhcz said:


> The "Pappy" lives up to his name.. It's sippin' whiskey, so don't mix it with coke, just a little ice will take care of you.
> 
> That Makers 46 is a treat as well. It's stronger than the regular Makers, and it tastes smoother too!


I am drinking it now neat with a Sir Winne nice combo!


----------



## fwhittle (Aug 1, 2011)

1. Maker's Mark
2. Jack Daniels Black
3. Dewar's (for my FIL, RIP)


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

1. buffalo trace
2. hirsch 16 yr
3 eagle rare


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

Dalmore 30 
Lagavulin
Laphroaig quarter cask


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

My 3 favorites:

1.) Middleton Rare
2.) Red Breast
3.) Blantons

My go to: any of the Jamesons (12 yr, 18 yr, or gold), and the occasional MM or Knob.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Beer Alchemist said:


> Dalmore 30
> Lagavulin
> Laphroaig quarter cask


These are all scotch my friend, not bourbons.


----------



## Coheeba (Aug 6, 2011)

Knob Creek
Eagle Rare
Maker's Mark

IMHO, If it isn't made in Kentucky, you can't call it Bourbon!!


----------



## Gronk Bronson (Jun 16, 2011)

1) Pappy Van Winkle's Family Reserve 20 year old.

2) Four Roses Mariage Collection 2008 Barrel Strength. 

3) Elijah Craig Single Barrel (Aged 18 Years). 

These are just a few of the ones in my cabinet I like the most, and only break out for special occasions along with a top shelf cigar! 

My usual pour is Kirkland Premium Small Batch 7 year old. Found at Costco and at $19.99 a bottle you can't go wrong with this one!!!


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

After reading through this thread I ordered Pappy 12yo when I was at a cigar bar this weekend. I am now on a waiting list for a bottle of 12 and 15 that should be here in Nov. So excited! 
Also bought a bottle of Four Roses Single barrel that was "had selected by 'The Still' (the big liquor store here on NE that carries it). Says, "Recipe: OBSV, barreled 5/1/02, and bottled 1/24/11." Great stuff.


----------



## Gronk Bronson (Jun 16, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I agree fully the 20 yr old at $100 a bottle is a great buy. When money is tight like now with this crappy economy. I grab two 20 yr old for the price of a 23. Problem is they snatch the 20 yr up so fast at $100. Often the 23 yr old is all that is left. So i grab a bottle of the 23. To be honest not much difference between the two.


Hey Tony, that's a great deal!! My local fine liquor store had two bottles last year at $109. a piece. I bought one...tried it...LOVED IT...and I went back to grab the second one. The owner remembered me and we talked a bit about Pappy's being his favorite also. A few weeks later I went back in asking him when he will get another case? He laughed and told me he wishes he could get a case. He only can get a few bottles at a time. I asked him to put one aside for me and I'll come in and grab it. It took a few months,(_seriously)_, and he called. I went in and it was now $159. a bottle!!! The 23 year old is $259!! That was back in February.

I was in Charlotte NC in May and went into a few different ABC stores in both NC and SC. I couldn't find any, the stuff is just hard to find!!! If you have a line on it for $100 a bottle..*GRAB IT and HOARD IT*!!!!

I have a bottle on my bourbon shelf still unopened, and I won't pull the cork until my greedy friend at the local fine liquor store calls to tell me he got a few more bottles in. I will be amazed if he's not bumped the price even more...we'll see!!!

Cheers!!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

My everyday is usually Wild Turkey 101 & Diet Coke or Buffalo Trace and Diet Coke.

My favorite bourbons so far are:
Blantons
Russell's Reserve 
Woodford Reserve


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Ardbeg
Evan Williams single barrel. (2000)
Blanton's


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

1. JD single barrel 
2. JD single barrel
3. JD single barrel


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

In this order.

1. Makers Mark
2. Knob Creek
3. Jim Beam 

The only time I buy Jim Beam is if I have a recipe that calls for bourbon. I make a mulled cider with bourbon for after the turkey on Thanksgiving. Thats perfect for Jim Beam, IMHO. Makers Mark gets mixed with one thing and one thing only, 2-3 ice cubes. I like Knob Creek but just haven't had enough of it to really wrap my arms around it and call it my own. I like it but, not as much as Makers.


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

Woodford reserve
Knob Creek.
Good old JD to mix with coke (that is, pour a glass of jack and have an open can of coke somewhere in the kitchen at the same time).


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

JohnnyFlake said:


> MM is my go to, a terrific anytime bourbon, but when you can, if you like the MM, give the Makers 46 a try. It's a bit more expensive, but well worth the difference.


Maker's mark has been my go-to for many years. This week I just picked up my first bottle of Maker's 46 and all I can say is: HOLY MOTHER OF PEARL that's good stuff! Even my girlfriend likes it, and she doesn't like bourbon.

There are no bad bourbons. Just some are better than others.

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Rosie said:


> Maker's mark has been my go-to for many years. This week I just picked up my first bottle of Maker's 46 and all I can say is: HOLY MOTHER OF PEARL that's good stuff! Even my girlfriend likes it, and she doesn't like bourbon.
> 
> There are no bad bourbons. Just some are better than others.
> 
> ...


I tried this about 6 months ago and found it very memorable. Really nice it was...


----------



## Boom (Mar 16, 2008)

1. Makers Mark
2. Knob Creek
3. Woodford


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Bourbon drinkers owe it to yourself to try Old Rip Van Winkle. Start with the 10 or 12 year old, then you can graduate from there. Pappy knew best...


----------



## ameyers41 (May 19, 2011)

I'm jealous Tony B. I can't find Pappy 20 for under $150 in MN...


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Idk if they add some kind of sweet liquid to it or what but I have been enjoying some of the honey whiskeys. This affects my top three at the moment.

1. Seagrams 7 Dark Honey Whiskey (Only $14 a bottle locally, very good stuff IMHO but what the hell do I know being a poor college kid haha).
2. Crown Royal Black
3. Johnnie Walker Black Label

My tastes (and wallet size) are always changing so that affects any of my alcohol lists.


----------



## msimp304 (Jul 25, 2011)

1. makers
2. jack


----------



## MrLexus (Dec 31, 2009)

1. Markers Mark
2. Knob Creek

I only listed these two because it is all I have tried! I need to make a run to the liquor store to pick up some others to try. This thread has given me some good ideas.


----------



## fishfarmer (Aug 7, 2011)

1 Woodford Reserve

2 Pappy Van Winkle 15

3 Jim Beam


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Pappy Van Winkle 23 year old.
> Pappy Van Winkle 20 year old.
> Pappy van Winkle 15 year old.
> Please note that these are special occasion and not consumed all the time.
> ...


Hey...Your copying me!oke:

Mine are :
1) Bakers
2) Knob Creek
3) Bookers

I've always wanted to try Pappys, but the cost is painful.....


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

fishfarmer said:


> 1 Woodford Reserve
> 
> 2 *Pappy Van Winkle 15*
> 
> 3 Jim Beam


I just recently opened my first bottle of the Pappy 15, WOW! I was amazed at how it captivates you. I actually think I like it better than the Pappy 20. Does anyone else have an opinion on the Pappy 15?


----------



## JamesBond007 (Aug 26, 2011)

1. Jack Daniels
2. Jameson
3. Gentleman Jack


----------



## J.W. (Jan 28, 2009)

1 Wild Turkey Kentucky Spirit 

2 Woodford Reserve

3 The rest of the Wild Turkey offerings


----------



## Photo Dan (Sep 2, 2011)

Johnny Rock said:


> Bourbon drinkers owe it to yourself to try Old Rip Van Winkle. Start with the 10 or 12 year old, then you can graduate from there. Pappy knew best...


Went to school at Kentucky and had several bottles of Rip while i was there GREAT stuff, very smooth, haven't seen it in VA didn't know they still made it.

Now my fav for the money is Elijah Craig 12 yr, my budget brand is Evan Williams. There's a delicate balance between my budget for fine cigars and fine bourbon. I have to smoke on my front porch so my bourbon budget goes up mid summer and mid winter. :smoke:


----------



## amsgpwarrior (Feb 11, 2011)

1. Buffalo Trace - the greatest of all bourbon distilleries
2. Pappy Van Winkles 15yr. - Another bourbon from Buffalo Trace.
3. Woodford Reserve - classic


----------

